# Why won't anybody change G-Shock batteries?



## MattLG

Hi,

I took my G-shock to the local independent shop where I usually take it to get the battery changed. But this time they said they wouldn't guarantee G-Shocks, they've had too many problems with them. I was a bit surprised, so I took it to another independent around the corner, and they said that G-Shocks had been the bane of their lives for years, so they wouldn't do them at all any more, even without guarantee. Any other type would be fine, just not G-shock.

I've never come across this before, so I went into H.Samuel to see what they had to say. Apparently, they could do any type of watch in-store, but G-shocks are "so complicated" they have to be sent away.

What's happening all of a sudden? Aren't G-shocks supposed to be the industry standard for indestructible, 200m waterproof watches?

Cheers

MattLG


----------



## Fergfour

Sounds like laziness to me (not you, these watch places you refer to). Changing a G battery is usually elementary. Do the AC reset, maybe a little silicone for the o ring, screw the caseback on, done. Consider learning to do it yourself. Plenty of folks here can help you.


----------



## yankeexpress

Change my own batteries, which has rarely happened as they are very efficient watches.


----------



## GaryK30

Fergfour said:


> Sounds like laziness to me. Changing a G battery is usually elementary. Do the AC reset, maybe a little silicone for the o ring, screw the caseback on, done. Consider learning to do it yourself. Plenty of folks here can help you.


And don't turn it over while the case back is off, so you don't lose one of those little coil springs (if present).


----------



## MaverickMCS

Sjors thread is of great help if you decide to start changing your batteries:
*https://www.watchuseek.com/f43/how-change-battery-g-shock-19704.html*


----------



## stockae92

I do DIY, and most can be done in 15 min if you are working on it slooooooooooooooooooooowly


----------



## StephenWatch

Every cloud has a silver lining! You will care for your watch much more than those pseudo jewelers, and with a little patience, and a few rudimentary tools, it's also very satisfying doing it yourself. In addition to knowing it's done properly. I've been fortunate enough to never having to leave a watch in for battery replacement, and have a sideline of doing it for family & friends too :roll:


----------



## kcohS-G

I think these jewellers just dont know the ac reset thingy. They open the case, remove old batt, put in new batt, put case back... uh oh... watch not working... repeat process 2 more times, watch still not working... customer (who also dont know about ac reset) becomes mad coz jeweller broke his watch, jeweller scratches his head... customer leaves with non working g and posts it on ebay... then steelerswit buys em and gets a laugh


----------



## Steelerswit

i remember once going to a place, and a battery change was 12.99. a G was 19.99 due to the complexity. google is you friend and your wallet. watch several videos and then ask here, then take a leap and get a warm fuzzy feeling after you succeed.


----------



## Kurt Behm

Doesn't sound easy to me ....


----------



## herooftheday

I had mine done and I had to open it up and re-do it. My wife brought it home and none of the buttons worked. Opened it up and fiddled with it and now it’s right as rain.


----------



## WES51

Kurt Behm said:


> Doesn't sound easy to me ....


Tough Solar is my new best friend.


----------



## sodamonkey

MaverickMCS said:


> Sjors thread is of great help if you decide to start changing your batteries:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f43/how-change-battery-g-shock-19704.html


Yep, that's EXACTLY how I started down the road of self learning how to change batteries, a very good tutorial indeed!!

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## pascal_cl

Me to but i don't know what to say about water resistant after.


----------



## Steelerswit

pascal_cl said:


> Me to but i don't know what to say about water resistant after.


if your O-ring is in good condition, properly seated and clean of any debris, the screws finger tight and snug, WR is 99.5% secure.i would say 100% but there is always a minute chance of seepage. after a change. immerse the watch and observe. then put it on for a little while. if any water did get in it will fog.


----------



## StephenWatch

Steelerswit said:


> if your O-ring is in good condition, properly seated and clean of any debris, the screws finger tight and snug, WR is 99.5% secure.i would say 100% but there is always a minute chance of seepage. after a change. immerse the watch and observe. then put it on for a little while. if any water did get in it will fog.


Agree 100% I always lightly coat the gasket with special 'gasket lubricant' (about £4 on your favourite auction site), carefully make sure it's seated in it's special groove, and tighten back up as necessary. I'm sure the Casio Service centre do nothing more apart from not taking as much care as it's not their watch so what do they care!


----------



## grinch_actual

These things use batteries?! Huh, learn something new every day.

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## d2mac

I woulndt trust in any jeweller saying he cant exchange a G-Shock battery. G-Shock batteries are large and easy to grab on. The holders are easy to unlock and lock.

AC procedure is descibed in the most Gs with a sticker INSIDE the watch.

Compare that to the average analog quartz movements where you have to fiddle with tiny batteries under delicate holders.

I damaged several watches trying to exchange batteries. All were analog Rondas. Worst of the bunch is the Ronda movement line with small batteries (i.e. 515).

Those movements have an holder for the battery that have to be moved in the direction of the bare wire motor coil. If you slip with the tool the motor coil is gone.

Would those cautious jewelers exchange Ronda batteries? They shouldn't because if they fail wit Gs they will for sure fail with Rondas!

Anybody with an screwdriver and a needle can do the exchange. And even if it fails the value of the G is not astronomic.

Try yourself and get rid of those sales guys pretending to be watchmakers! 



MattLG said:


> Hi,
> 
> I took my G-shock to the local independent shop where I usually take it to get the battery changed. But this time they said they wouldn't guarantee G-Shocks, they've had too many problems with them. I was a bit surprised, so I took it to another independent around the corner, and they said that G-Shocks had been the bane of their lives for years, so they wouldn't do them at all any more, even without guarantee. Any other type would be fine, just not G-shock.
> 
> I've never come across this before, so I went into H.Samuel to see what they had to say. Apparently, they could do any type of watch in-store, but G-shocks are "so complicated" they have to be sent away.
> 
> What's happening all of a sudden? Aren't G-shocks supposed to be the industry standard for indestructible, 200m waterproof watches?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> MattLG


----------



## arogle1stus

Matt G:
Utter baloney!!! I've worn G's since 1994 (10 years after they were 1st released) never had a problemo with any watchmaker in replacing a battery. But now I'm a full on Solar Casio guy so batteries have became a non issue situation. Most of my non Solars have long battery shelve lives. Which makes them also a non issue.

I agree with the commentor who mentioned LAZINESS. In a pinch I've repl a few batteries myself. Not a case of "Every move a picture" tho.

X traindriver Art


----------



## taifighter

all the more reason to get a tough solar model! no worrying about battery!


----------



## ocddave

I say just sell it to Steelerswit, and a buy a new replacement watch ;-)


----------



## Steelerswit

ocddave said:


> I say just _*sell*_ it to Steelerswit, and a buy a new replacement watch ;-)


you misspelled GIVE~


----------



## casieko

It?s the same reason why no one drives manual anymore


----------



## jskibo

casieko said:


> It?s the same reason why no one drives manual anymore


My WRX begs to differ


----------



## StephenWatch

casieko said:


> It?s the same reason why no one drives manual anymore


You obviously don't live in the UK!



jskibo said:


> My WRX begs to differ


My Celica GT4 also begs to differ! LOL


----------



## ocddave

Last 4 vehicles (04 Pontiac GTO, 2003 Mini Cooper S, 2011 WRX, 2014 Jeep Rubicon X) were all manuals, but driving a 2016 Yaris TRD automatic now....LOL ;-) (hey its Bangkok - traffic purgatory)

But Yes, I beg to differ too


----------



## azkid

My WRX and my wife's Element also are indignant 

Anyway... Changing the battery doesn't look any harder than for a non g-shock unless I missed something. 

If you are using tweezers (I use Sparkfun SMD curved tweezers which are decent but cheap) it is easy to touch one prong to AC and the other to the battery. I gather that's apparently common to many Casio digitals.

Sent from my Commodore 64 using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy

Fergfour said:


> Sounds like laziness to me (not you, these watch places you refer to). Changing a G battery is usually elementary. Do the AC reset, maybe a little silicone for the o ring, screw the caseback on, done. Consider learning to do it yourself. Plenty of folks here can help you.


Welllll....that wasn't my experience. "Do the AC reset" sounds simple. You ask how to do that here or watch Youtube vids and everyone does it differently. Silicone the O ring, yeah, I agree, simple. Screw the case back on, done if everything works as before but not in my case. No matter how I re-positioned the movement (yes, it wanted to move around in there, couldn't be avoided) the light refused to work like before I first opened up the case. For all I know the B button has stopped working but I really got tired of messing with it (GA-100MC). I have other Gs that work.


----------



## StephenWatch

nuvostokguy said:


> Welllll....that wasn't my experience. "Do the AC reset" sounds simple. You ask how to do that here or watch Youtube vids and everyone does it differently. Silicone the O ring, yeah, I agree, simple. Screw the case back on, done if everything works as before but not in my case. No matter how I re-positioned the movement (yes, it wanted to move around in there, couldn't be avoided) the light refused to work like before I first opened up the case. For all I know the B button has stopped working but I really got tired of messing with it (GA-100MC). I have other Gs that work.


Some folks can put up shelves, some can't - it's the way of the world... :-!


----------



## nuvostokguy

Kurt Behm said:


> Doesn't sound easy to me ....


It's not. I've changed many batteries in many watches. Attempting to do that with my GA-100MC turned out to be a mini-nightmare. How hard can it be, I asked myself as I watched a couple of Youtube vids (both guys in the vids did it differently). So many little steps can not go as planned, it's crazy.


----------



## nuvostokguy

StephenWatch said:


> Some folks can put up shelves, some can't - it's the way of the world... :-!


I used to design and build custom houses. After I became a contractor, I still built the stairs and paid my own self to do the more intricate finish carpentry projects instead of my highly paid carpenters. So changing a freakin' battery should pose no problem, right?


----------



## StephenWatch

LOL, I could just have written that reply as I saw it coming! Yes, you're a fantastic builder & contractor, not my fault a watch battery eludes you. Then again, I couldn't even decorate a home, never mind build one! To each his own...


----------



## scottwa

I don't thinking changing a g-shock battery is as easy as they make it seem on you tube.....if so why would everyone be avoiding it? Makes no sense to me.


----------



## StephenWatch

scottwa said:


> I don't thinking changing a g-shock battery is as easy as they make it seem on you tube.....if so why would everyone be avoiding it? Makes no sense to me.


In nearly 40 years, I have literally changed 100s of batteries in all sorts of watches. G Shocks are no more difficult than other brands, and indeed, in many cases are easier. If you have a steady hand, some common sense, accurate eyesight (I have a bench magnifying glass now!) and some decent tools it is definitely do-able.

However, I've seen loads of 'videos' showing me how to do repairs to my car engine, I still leave it into a mechanic who I trust and knows what he's doing! :-d Best to know your limits...


----------



## nuvostokguy

scottwa said:


> I don't thinking changing a g-shock battery is as easy as they make it seem on you tube.....if so why would everyone be avoiding it? Makes no sense to me.


One of the vids I saw, the guy was in and out in about 1 minute. His "AC reset" was tapping the top of the battery. Another "how to change the battery in a G-Shock" the guy took off the case back, pointed to the battery and said "now just replace the battery" and that was it. He didn't actually replace the battery.


----------



## xevious

Depends upon the jeweler.

*a)* Watch kiosk -- they may actually freely accept your watch for a battery replacement, but good luck in it being done right.

*b)* Inexperienced jeweler -- if you have a neighborhood jeweler that doesn't do their own watch repair work (outsources) and does some battery changing on the premises, forget it. This is probably the type cited in this topic that won't do it, because they're not experienced enough, botch it up, then have to deal with the headache afterwards. One too many and they just turn away the business.

*c)* Experienced jeweler -- this one should be able to do it. But you might find that they are reticent if they are more accustomed to doing it for higher end brands.

*d)* Expert jeweler -- most likely they'll be charging you too much, or just turn you away because they're busy enough with other watches.


If you have a little technical finesse, and can work with small screwdrivers, you can change the battery yourself. It's not hard, actually. But, it can be tricky depending upon the G-Shock watch.


Get the right tools. Usually a micro screwdriver from your usual $5 set can work... but you have to be careful as it won't be a perfect fit and you don't want to strip your screw heads. The JIS type is preferred.
Be smart. Keep masking or painter's tape handy. Deposit screws on tape so they don't roll away.
NOTE: You may need to remove one or both watch strap / bracelet ends to remove the back plate. It's a pain... but better to do it than end up with a mis-positioned gasket. Some G-Shocks are designed such that the strap ends don't interfere with the case back. Most will be forgiving enough to allow you removing one strap.
Be mindful of the gasket. Notice how it is positioned. Sometimes it stays where it is, and sometimes it pulls away. It needs to be seated properly when sealing up the watch. If it's an older gasket, best to gently give it a light lubrication. Not critical if you don't plan to swim with the watch.
Be mindful of the shock absorber mat and any other parts, for their order and position of assembly. Don't hesitate to do a little sketch to help yourself, or take some photos along the way.
Be careful of the alarm spring. Usually they're anchored pretty well in place but on some models they'll fall out if you're not careful.
Use a pin to unhook the battery clip. I like using a push pin, as its easier to hold. Don't use much force. If you need to, hold down the module so it doesn't slide up out of position.
Remove the battery. Use a little piece of tape to assist.
Replace the battery and lock the clip into place -- pressing with a fingernail usually suffices.
Do the "AC" reset. CASIO recommends this. Some watches definitely need it while others don't. I always do, just in case. I use a small paper clip partly unfolded. I've got a couple dedicated for this purpose. The flat end poses minimal scratching to the AC contact.
Before putting the backing on either turn the watch around, or use a mirror to verify that the display looks correct. If not, you may need to do another AC reset, or check the battery.
Assemble the parts back into place. Be mindful of the alarm spring and the gasket.
Place the back plate into position. Insert the screws lightly at first. Usually best to turn counter-clockwise first until you feel the thread slip into place, then start turning clockwise. Do them in a crisscross pattern. Now tighten the screws, but only just a little more than finger tight. Too tight and they could strip the threads in the case.

You're done!

It sounds a bit complicated, but only because I detailed it step-by-step. When you do this a few times, you'll be a pseudo-expert capable of changing the watch battery of all your G-Shock watches. Now go onto eBay and buy some extra batteries! :-!


----------



## StephenWatch

xevious said:


> Depends upon the jeweler.
> *a)* Watch kiosk -- they may actually freely accept your watch for a battery replacement, but good luck in it being done right.
> *b)* Inexperienced jeweler -- if you have a neighborhood jeweler that doesn't do their own watch repair work (outsources) and does some battery changing on the premises, forget it. This is probably the type cited in this topic that won't do it, because they're not experienced enough, botch it up, then have to deal with the headache afterwards. One too many and they just turn away the business.
> *c)* Experienced jeweler -- this one should be able to do it. But you might find that they are reticent if they are more accustomed to doing it for higher end brands.
> *d)* Expert jeweler -- most likely they'll be charging you too much, or just turn you away because they're busy enough with other watches.
> 
> If you have a little technical finesse, and can work with small screwdrivers, you can change the battery yourself. It's not hard, actually. But, it can be tricky depending upon the G-Shock watch.
> 
> 
> Get the right tools. Usually a micro screwdriver from your usual $5 set can work... but you have to be careful as it won't be a perfect fit and you don't want to strip your screw heads. The JIS type is preferred.
> Be smart. Keep masking or painter's tape handy. Deposit screws on tape so they don't roll away.
> Be mindful of the gasket. Notice how it is positioned. Sometimes it stays where it is, and sometimes it pulls away. It needs to be seated properly when sealing up the watch. If it's an older gasket, best to gently give it a light lubrication. Not critical if you don't plan to swim with the watch.
> Be mindful of the shock absorber mat and any other parts, for their order and position of assembly. Don't hesitate to do a little sketch to help yourself, or take some photos along the way.
> Be careful of the alarm spring. Usually they're anchored pretty well in place but on some models they'll fall out if you're not careful.
> Use a pin to unhook the battery clip. I like using a push pin, as its easier to hold. Don't use much force. If you need to, hold down the module so it doesn't slide up out of position.
> Remove the battery. Use a little piece of tape to assist.
> Replace the battery and lock the clip into place -- pressing with a fingernail usually suffices.
> Do the "AC" reset. CASIO recommends this. Some watches definitely need it while others don't. I always do, just in case. I use a small paper clip partly unfolded. I've got a couple dedicated for this purpose. The flat end poses minimal scratching to the AC contact.
> Assemble the parts back into place. Be mindful of the alarm spring and the gasket.
> Put the backing on and either turn the watch around, or use a mirror to verify that the display looks correct. If not, you may need to do another AC reset, or check the battery.
> insert the screws lightly at first. Usually best to turn counter-clockwise first until you feel the thread slip into place, then start turning clockwise. Do them in a cross cross pattern. Now tighten the screws, but only just a little more than finger tight. Too tight and they could strip the threads in the case.
> 
> You're done!
> 
> It sounds a bit complicated, but only because I detailed it step-by-step. When you do this a few times, you'll be a pseudo-expert capable of changing the watch battery of all your G-Shock watches. Now go onto eBay and buy some extra batteries! :-!


Now, there's a 'sticky' if ever I've seen one!!


----------



## WES51

StephenWatch said:


> You obviously don't live in the UK!


You obviously don't live in Japan.


----------



## stockae92

well, I can understand changing battery is not for anybody.

there are tons of cooking vid on youtube, and trust me, you do not want me to cook for you.  

if you are not comfortable with DIY battery change, just try to find a watch maker that can do it. 

i can even do the battery change for you, but postage probably won't worth the trouble


----------



## xevious

StephenWatch said:


> Now, there's a 'sticky' if ever I've seen one!!


Thanks.  Photos help a lot. I was thinking maybe of borrowing some existing ones to refresh one of the battery replacement stickies.

I did have to edit... because I forgot to mention the straps. Some battery changes require removal of one or more strap / bracelet ends.


----------



## StephenWatch

WES51 said:


> You obviously don't live in Japan.


No I don't LOL But my car is a direct Japanese import...


----------



## WES51

StephenWatch said:


> No I don't LOL But my car is a direct Japanese import...


Must be an export version with JDM being automatic.


----------



## StephenWatch

WES51 said:


> Must be an export version with JDM being automatic.


All Celica GT4s are manual, but I think lesser models of Celica could be bought as autos?


----------



## WES51

StephenWatch said:


> All Celica GT4s are manual, but I think lesser models of Celica could be bought as autos?


I was just kidding of course. My point being, I have yet to see any manual transmission cars in Japan. It doesn't seem to be popular with the average Japanese consumer.


----------



## stockae92

we do have a tutorial section here 

*Articles & Tutorials*


----------



## StephenWatch

stockae92 said:


> we do have a tutorial section here
> 
> Articles & Tutorials


Unfortunately, PhotoBucket have laid waste to many of the fine posts!


----------



## Knives and Lint

I can't help but think that there might be some snobbery involved here in regards to the jewelers looking down their noses at G-Shocks. When I did my first Frogman mod I was scared to open the screwback case. I went to my local well-established mom&pop jewelry store, who typically outsource their watch repairs on a weekly basis. They told me that he would absolutely not touch any digital watch. I got the impression that he thought they were not worth his time. 

Luckily the jeweler on premises happened to also be a watch enthusiast. He at least understood that there is a G-Shock collecting community, and that many of these watches are much more than just cheap throw-away pieces of plastic. We actually had a pleasant discussion about it for a while, and he seemed rather fascinated with the value of rare pieces, as well as the extent of customization that can be achieved with G's. He removed the caseback for me, swapped in the negative module that I had made, sealed it back shut, and admired the results.


----------



## stockae92

i hear ya


----------



## MaverickMCS

StephenWatch said:


> Unfortunately, PhotoBucket have laid waste to many of the fine posts!


I couldn't see a lot of Photobucket posts as well, than someone on the forum made a post of Chrome/Firefox add ons, I installed and all images are showing again.

I don't remember who was the WUS member that made the post, but it's worth to look out. I do remember that the member was from Germany, because the links to the add ons that he posted redirected to pages in german...


----------



## GeneSederholm

I've changed several batteries on G-Shocks and never had to do the AC reset. They are older models though. Like others have stated, watch out for those little springs!


----------



## StephenWatch

MaverickMCS said:


> I couldn't see a lot of Photobucket posts as well, than someone on the forum made a post of Chrome/Firefox add ons, I installed and all images are showing again.
> I don't remember who was the WUS member that made the post, but it's worth to look out. I do remember that the member was from Germany, because the links to the add ons that he posted redirected to pages in german...


I have the 'fix' installed but it only works on a limited amount of PhotoBucket stuff - most of the older 'how to...' it unfortunately doesn't...


----------



## StephenWatch

GeneSederholm said:


> I've changed several batteries on G-Shocks and never had to do the AC reset. They are older models though. Like others have stated, watch out for those little springs!


These are the ideal tool needed for touching the AC contacts, a simple pair of steel tweezers.


----------



## giguchan

I dont change any of my own batteries... Torneau does em all.. they do em right the first time.My G's My Tags.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Echoing the same sentiment here - learn to do it yourself. Sure, you might come across a couple little hurdles either from impatience, hamfistedness or just lack of DIY experience (something you cant learn from watching videos) (or in the case of nuvostokguy, you hit all the hurdles on your first go) but in the long run you're much better for it and not only do you gain a life skill you also save money to go towards you next purchase. Its a win win :-!

To put things into perspective, as mentioned in other posts here, taking it to a jeweler doesn't always equal experience or a quality job. My folks ran a gift store and were a Casio reseller, guess who they got to do the battery replacements? Yep, little prepubescent me and my little fingers. No tweezers, just 3 cheap screwdrivers. Can't imagine what some ppl would've thought if they knew who was working on their watch but I cant recall ever stuffing up (would've remembered my dad coming down on me like a tonne of bricks if I did!) and there was no internet let alone ppl on it to tell you how to do something back then, just had to keep your wits about you and do everything slowly and gently.


----------



## HiggsBoson

I always change my watch batteries myself.

For some reason, I can't imagine that *anyone* else would take as much care of my watch, as I do! ;-)

Oh, and I made sure I purchased the right tools to do the job, including an illuminated 10x magnification loupe.


----------



## ruizjaime26

I first learned how to change G-Shock batteries at the age of 12.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## grinch_actual

ruizjaime26 said:


> I first learned how to change G-Shock batteries at the age of 12.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I learned about girls at 12. Which had a serious adverse affect on all other learning for about 10 years.


----------



## StephenWatch

ruizjaime26 said:


> I first learned how to change G-Shock batteries at the age of 12.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


When I was 12, I had to wait another 10 years till the G Shock was invented LOL


----------



## ruizjaime26

StephenWatch said:


> When I was 12, I had to wait another 10 years till the G Shock was invented LOL


LMFAO

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruizjaime26

grinch_actual said:


> I learned about girls at 12. Which had a serious adverse affect on all other learning for about 10 years.


LMFAO

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

grinch_actual said:


> I learned about girls at 12. Which had a serious adverse affect on all other learning for about 10 years.


oh, i learned a lot of thing after learning about girls.......now women.....they are a mystery~


----------



## nuvostokguy

xevious sez:*

10. Do the "AC" reset. CASIO recommends this. Some watches definitely need it while others don't. I always do, just in case. I use a small paper clip partly unfolded. I've got a couple dedicated for this purpose. The flat end poses minimal scratching to the AC contact.

*With all respect this doesn't tell a newbie how to do the AC reset. I've seen at least six replies saying how to do it, all different. Looking on the sticker on the top of the battery isn't clear, either.The "AC reset" thingy-with-arrow-pointing-to-it is in different areas in different Gs. Fortunately, my G started up even with me fumbling about with what I just sort of guessed was the way to do it.The G in question (my first G) is the GA-100, an analog/digital variety which may or may not have led to the difficulties I encountered.


----------



## StephenWatch

nuvostokguy said:


> xevious sez:*
> 
> 10. Do the "AC" reset. CASIO recommends this. Some watches definitely need it while others don't. I always do, just in case. I use a small paper clip partly unfolded. I've got a couple dedicated for this purpose. The flat end poses minimal scratching to the AC contact.
> 
> *With all respect this doesn't tell a newbie how to do the AC reset. I've seen at least six replies saying how to do it, all different. Looking on the sticker on the top of the battery isn't clear, either.The "AC reset" thingy-with-arrow-pointing-to-it is in different areas in different Gs. Fortunately, my G started up even with me fumbling about with what I just sort of guessed was the way to do it.The G in question (my first G) is the GA-100, an analog/digital variety which may or may not have led to the difficulties I encountered.


Simples - the procedure asks you to 'short out' the connection between the +ve side of the battery (the side that faces up), and the AC connection to the watches circuit board which will be engraved, 'AC'...


----------



## nuvostokguy

StephenWatch said:


> Simples - the procedure asks you to 'short out' the connection between the +ve side of the battery (the side that faces up), and the AC connection to the watches circuit board which will be engraved, 'AC'...
> 
> View attachment 12623555


I agree, it sounds simple. But the sticker on top of my battery says this:









For all of you eager to relive my battery changing exploits you can check out my thread on that: *https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/i-changed-battery-my-ga-100mc-then-4549157.html*


----------



## Dav25

I've changed dozens of batteries in my life but the last gshock did give me an issue. GB5600 , kept getting battery flash on screen so I changed it. Yes I reset it but I kept getting battery warning again & again sporadically. I reset battery 3 times to no avail. I decided to check voltage and both new and old batter where at 3.6 v. Both good batteries. Maybe I'll start a thread or just sell it. What seemed like a quick regular battery change turned to a - I cant even wear the watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ocddave

grinch_actual said:


> I learned about girls at 12. Which had a serious adverse affect on all other learning for about 10 years.


Ok, that just sent my soda thru my nose from laughing so hard....LOL


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Knives and Lint said:


> I can't help but think that there might be some snobbery involved here in regards to the jewelers looking down their noses at G-Shocks.


Yup, it's discrimination! ;-)


----------



## J.D.B.

Why? Incompetence that led to damaging watches. These aren't difficult at all to work with once you've done a couple and taken your time. There are numerous resources (apparently NOT available to the "watch techs").


----------



## GaryK30

nuvostokguy said:


> I agree, it sounds simple. But the sticker on top of my battery says this:
> 
> View attachment 12623587
> 
> 
> For all of you eager to relive my battery changing exploits you can check out my thread on that: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/i-changed-battery-my-ga-100mc-then-4549157.html


The sticker in my G-7900 says the same.


----------



## d2mac

You will find the (-) sign somewhere on the back shield. 



GaryK30 said:


> The sticker in my G-7900 says the same.


----------



## GaryK30

d2mac said:


> You will find the (-) sign somewhere on the back shield.


Yes, I found it on my G-7900 when I was adjusting the trimmer.


----------



## ruizjaime26

Steelerswit said:


> oh, i learned a lot of thing after learning about girls.......now women.....they are a mystery~


Lol I'm still learning lots about women....they're a mystery til the end.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

I'll caveat this by saying I have never changed a battery in a g-shock or attempted to do so. (no need to - yet)

But I have done a handful of battery changes in other watches, and not all were fully successful... (but some were)

During one batt change, I must have touched something I wasn't supposed to touch, with my finger. Took to a jeweler later, he said the movement was ruined. $75 lesson learned. Now I use finger cots.

Another time, changed a battery, but was attempting to re-install the little locking mechanism over the battery. Guess I didn't realize it was spring-loaded, and the tiny, TINY little screw went flying outta there like a rocket before I could tighten it down. Never found it - that one still hasn't gone to a jeweler for repair.

To me the biggest issue with watch battery changes is the various ways the batteries are 'locked' into place. It is not always obvious how to 'unlock' those things to remove the battery, and youtube has only been partially helpful. I'm hesitant to play around with them if I don't know what I'm doing, as it would not take much force to break the thing in question.

Gs might be easier than other watches. But to be clear, to change watch batteries (in general) successfully you not only need the proper tools, but ALSO the ability to work with sometimes incredibly small screws and miscellaneous items, AND the patience to do so. Not everyone is cut out for it - and I'm probably one of those people. 

That said - if you are intent on changing your own g-shock batteries, I HIGHLY recommend you buy some very inexpensive Gs first and practice on those! Then if you *%#$ it up, no big loss. I'll plan to do battery changes on my own Gs - unless I don't like what I see when I open up the case back... ;-) (i.e., not sure how to "unlock" the battery, or see some other thing I'm not familiar with) I expect that Gs "should" be easier than other watches, and hopefully it will be easy to find videos for the exact model I have. 

But normally - I prefer Tough Solar Gs! :-d


----------



## Cristobal

Time4Playnow said:


> But normally - I prefer Tough Solar Gs! :-d


Solars need also battery change.


----------



## StephenWatch

Cristobal said:


> Solars need also battery change.


Interesting, none of mine have and some are now over 20 yeas old...


----------



## Cristobal

Tough Solars use rechargeable batteries like any other solar watch, it's supposed to last longer, YMMV.


----------



## StephenWatch

I also have a solar calculator bought in 1980 - still works...


----------



## Time4Playnow

Cristobal said:


> Solars need also battery change.


Yes I'm aware that they may need a battery change eventually... But I've seen firsthand accounts from owners on here of batteries in solar Gs that are still working just fine after 20-30 years. Whether I'd get 10, 15, or 20+ years out of a solar battery - it's still WAY better than a std. battery.


----------



## Cristobal

Time4Playnow said:


> it's still WAY better than a std. battery.


It depends. G's with regular battery have often better contrast and much louder alarm. Furthermore, even if your rechargeable battery lasted 10 years or more, the gasket would dry over time if not greased, and waterproofness would be likely compromised. So whatever is your battery type, the watch would need to be opened for minimal maintenance once in a while. In that perspective, solar battery being better than 7 to 10 years battery is a moot point in my opinion (but definitely better than a 3 years battery of course).


----------



## xevious

StephenWatch said:


> These are the ideal tool needed for touching the AC contacts, a simple pair of steel tweezers.
> 
> View attachment 12622087


I used to use those... but then I started to notice under magnification that the AC contact points would show scratches. The sharp pointed tips of those steel tweezers seem to have a tendency to do it. My remedy? Use a thin small paperclip. Works like a charm. You unfold it partway, then use the blunt tip on the AC contact. The rest is the curved bottom end that touches the battery.


----------



## xevious

Time4Playnow said:


> To me the biggest issue with watch battery changes is the various ways the batteries are 'locked' into place. It is not always obvious how to 'unlock' those things to remove the battery, and youtube has only been partially helpful. I'm hesitant to play around with them if I don't know what I'm doing, as it would not take much force to break the thing in question.


I hear you. The 548 module on older CASIO watches has a battery "clamp"... that is not anchored down on one end. The ends are different shapes, and attach to different prongs on the module -- one every so slightly larger than the other. Trying to get that clamp into place while keeping the battery in position is a test of nerves. I hate it. But... I love my TW-7000, so I just put up with doing this every 3 years. The absolute worst? An older Timex Ironman. It's a terrific unusual model, as it is the only solid steel cased screw back Ironman that Timex made. The battery, however, is held in place by a clamp using 3 very tiny screws. They are the smallest screws you could possibly imagine. Changing that one is a real pain. One time I momentarily flinched a little... and it launched 2 of those screws over my little work space and onto my desk. One I found immediately. The other... appeared to have slipped into a crack in the space-time continuum. Well, thankfully it hadn't. I did find it about 10 minutes later after I got the idea of using a magnet. Just rolled it all over the area until I discovered that the screw was picked up. I have to change that battery every 5 years.

MOST G-Shocks have very easy batteries to change these days. The battery clip is anchored down on one side. To release it, you just use a pin to pop the lever. Putting it back into place is a cinch.


----------



## nuvostokguy

"MOST G-Shocks have very easy batteries to change these days. The battery clip is anchored down on one side. To release it, you just use a pin to pop the lever. Putting it back into place is a cinch."

If I sound like I'm arguing with you, xevious, I'm not, just pointing out my experience. I had to go inside my GA-100 six times to try to find out why my light wasn't working. The forum advice was to take the battery out yet again, do the nebulous "AC reset" action and all would be good eventually. Welllll......the sixth time that I popped the battery out the end that pops up somehow (I know, my fault but I have no idea how I did it) got bent so that, no, it didn't just go back into place. It wouldn't catch. When I figured out that was the problem (how the heck did that happen? I asked myself) I had to bend that tab back to stock form so that it would catch (which isn't intuitive if a guy hadn't paid attention to what it looked like before getting tweaked). It's little stuff like that that just makes it all a PITA if they all occur at once.


----------



## xevious

^ Yes, I should have qualified that most G-Shock have batteries that are very easy to change, if you don't make any mistakes. It sounds like you may have tried to release the battery clamp in the wrong place that ended up bending it... and so you had to bend it back to restore its proper function. I have seen in some cases where a stubborn clip can result in the plastic tab that secures it to end up chipped or shaved down... making the normal clip position no longer viable to hold it down.

This is why _*high magnification*_ is a must in some cases. Some G-Shocks are designed with an easy access clip, while others are not. High magnification helps you see exactly how the clip is secured and how to properly release it. If you don't, you'll end up forcing it and stumble into the very problem you described.


----------



## Steelerswit

Having made the rounds through many a mall with Mrs. Wit, I have had opportunities to stop at many a watch store and kiosk. I have learned that around the south Jersey- east Pa area, the kiosk folks are better with G's than a specialty watch store. (One exception, Time After Time-Shock dealer). The kiosk guys are usually manned by two folks, an older guy and a younger man. The young guys have always been hip to G's and I have had great conversation with them and they love seeing pictures. The older guy is the opposite, a pretentious snob that we have already discussed. 

Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## scottwa

StephenWatch said:


> In nearly 40 years, I have literally changed 100s of batteries in all sorts of watches. G Shocks are no more difficult than other brands, and indeed, in many cases are easier. If you have a steady hand, some common sense, accurate eyesight (I have a bench magnifying glass now!) and some decent tools it is definitely do-able.
> 
> However, I've seen loads of 'videos' showing me how to do repairs to my car engine, I still leave it into a mechanic who I trust and knows what he's doing! :-d Best to know your limits...


This sounds more like experience to me...lol


----------



## xevious

Steelerswit said:


> Having made the rounds through many a mall with Mrs. Wit, I have had opportunities to stop at many a watch store and kiosk. I have learned that around the south Jersey- east Pa area, the kiosk folks are better with G's than a specialty watch store. (One exception, Time After Time-Shock dealer). The kiosk guys are usually manned by two folks, an older guy and a younger man. The young guys have always been hip to G's and I have had great conversation with them and they love seeing pictures. The older guy is the opposite, a pretentious snob that we have already discussed.


It will be hit-or-miss where those kiosks are concerned. You were fortunate to find one that you can trust. I think it's possible to assess, just by talking with the staff. Ask them about their procedure for changing a watch battery and if you can watch them do it with someone else's watch. Ask them if they know about AC reset. If they do, then that's a good sign. If not, I'd walk away... unless they demonstrate knowledge and are a quick study.


----------



## Neymern

It takes almost a century for G-Shock Ba3 to be changed, They are reliable watches!


----------



## imaCoolRobot

there was a time in my life that I was put off GShock watches because the stores that sell them refuse to do the batteries as well...
and then I got the Solar versions...and all was right.


----------



## SLYSD

Fergfour said:


> Sounds like laziness to me (not you, these watch places you refer to). Changing a G battery is usually elementary. Do the AC reset, maybe a little silicone for the o ring, screw the caseback on, done. Consider learning to do it yourself. Plenty of folks here can help you.


 i change out nearly all my own watch batteries (learned the hard way with a Nixon watch to ever diy) so I rolled the dice with my g shock. Everything seemed fine and pretty standard. There was a sticker on the top once I opened up about the AC reset .It seemed doable but now the battery “cage” that usually locks back on won’t close 😩 I even tried bending the little piece in to make it “hook” and click in but nope. I think the plastic piece that it hooks onto my be chipped so the hook doesn’t have anything to hold onto. Any suggestions? This watch has sentimental value so I’m trying to save it and keep it usable . Thanks


----------



## StephenWatch

SLYSD said:


> ...Any suggestions? This watch has sentimental value so I’m trying to save it and keep it usable . Thanks


There are plenty on here that will give you advice on how to do it 'proper', but if it's for personal use, and sentimental, you can just bodge it. As long as the battery contacts where it's meant to, you can do the AC reset and simply close up the back. It'll work fine, though if you were a professional jeweler you'd be shot! LOL


----------



## StephenWatch

.


----------



## SLYSD

StephenWatch said:


> .


Hehe doesn’t sound like I’m going into the jeweler business anytime soon ! Though imagine the money you’d make specializing in the Casio g shocks ! 😏 I tried doing the reset and that didn’t seem to be working either. Maybe I have another issue on top of the battery cage hook problem . Ugh . Positive side of battery Is facing up (per instruction and how original battery was placed. Contacted small screwdriver to ac hole and metal tweezers to top of battery and held for 5 seconds. Not working . 🤔


----------



## SLYSD

StephenWatch said:


> .


Ok well I don’t know what I did different this time but it worked!!!! 🙌🏼🙏🏼 Thank you


----------



## sodamonkey

SLYSD said:


> Hehe doesn’t sound like I’m going into the jeweler business anytime soon ! Though imagine the money you’d make specializing in the Casio g shocks ! 😏 I tried doing the reset and that didn’t seem to be working either. Maybe I have another issue on top of the battery cage hook problem . Ugh . Positive side of battery Is facing up (per instruction and how original battery was placed. Contacted small screwdriver to ac hole and metal tweezers to top of battery and held for 5 seconds. Not working . 🤔


You need to contact both points at the same time with the same tool, so tweezers are ideal, or a straightened out paper clip. Using two separate things won't work.


----------



## StephenWatch

sodamonkey said:


> You need to contact both points at the same time with the same tool, so tweezers are ideal, or a straightened out paper clip. Using two separate things won't work.


C'mon Soda, keep up - he cracked it LOL 😂 I just assumed he used the screwdriver as a stem, and touched it to the paperclip which was on the battery? Anyway, all sorted...


----------



## SLYSD

StephenWatch said:


> C'mon Soda, keep up - he cracked it LOL 😂 I just assumed he used the screwdriver as a stem, and touched it to the paperclip which was on the battery? Anyway, all sorted...


Yes SHE did 💃🏻😜⌚


----------



## sodamonkey

SLYSD said:


> Yes SHE did 💃🏻😜⌚


Nice one 😂. 

@StephenWatch - One should never assume dear boy😜


----------



## JBski

Anyone who tells you that changing a G-shock battery is hard is someone you should never do business with, as they may be "special needs" if you get my drift, and will just ruin your watch.


----------



## StephenWatch

Years ago I worked as a manager in a jewelers, I have literally changed 100s of batteries in all sorts of watches. Th one that gave me the biggest stress was a friend's18ct gold Tissot, which had the tiniest screws known to man LOL The annoying thing was that the butcher previous to me had lost one of the screws!


----------



## Rocat

StephenWatch said:


> Years ago I worked as a manager in a jewelers, I have literally changed 100s of batteries in all sorts of watches. Th one that gave me the biggest stress was a friend's18ct gold Tissot, which had the tiniest screws known to man LOL The annoying thing was that the butcher previous to me had lost one of the screws!
> View attachment 16841839


Those screws look as small as those found in a Ronda Caliber 5040D. I lost a couple of those once to a friends watch. I vowed never to open up one ever again.


----------



## xbrhmz

I hated though solar at first, but then the battery change and water resistance after battery change made me fully accept and even prefer though solar.

I know about the capacitor after sometimes bla bla bla, but oh well.


----------



## cascadien

MaverickMCS said:


> Sjors thread is of great help if you decide to start changing your batteries:
> How to change a battery on a G-Shock


What ever happened to Sjors??? he was like the unofficial G-shock mascot here on WUS for a time.


----------



## StephenWatch

cascadien said:


> What ever happened to Sjors??? he was like the unofficial G-shock mascot here on WUS for a time.


I remember seeing a post from him last year so he's still about, just not active. I agree, when I joined this forum, he was genuinely the font of all G Shock knowledge!


----------



## Rocket1991

To change battery you generally need to have few things:

1. Good illuminated work space with no static electricity generation and nice soft mat which won't scratch your watch.

2. tools : magnifying attachment. tweezers, needle, spring bar tool, screw driver and screw back tool for screw backs (but these are rare in G-Shocks)

3. experience (try on something cheaper before you try more expensive ones). Remove band first if it in the way. Never try to pry back with band in place. Pay attention to module and battery latch, put rubber o-ring properly back into groove and that about it. Don't use knife to open latch and remove band. Inspect things before you work and try to understand what is what. Read inscriptions on the module. Casio is very helpful and put a lot of notes.

Don't forget to AC reset before you close. Clean it gently to remove all dirt and bodily deposits prior to opening back and after you opened it clean remaining dirt.

Don't work in hot an humid places. It multiply myths about water vapour intrusion.


----------

